# My New Media Project



## science (Feb 10, 2009)

We have to do some vector drawing in Illustrator for my design class, and here is mine so far. Its my first work in Illustrator, and I think it turned out _okay_ for my first try. We have to do two more for this project, I'll probably post those too. 

Its a self portrait (twas the assignment)


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 10, 2009)

Who's that sexy person in the picture?


----------



## science (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, and its these colours because its also an exploration of colour. I used _analogous_ colours

*Posts merged*



			
				dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Who's that sexy person in the picture?



Self portrait


----------



## damole (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the colors.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 11, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and its these colours because its also an exploration of colour. I used _analogous_ colours
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...




Yes, you've said "self portrait" a few times. But who's that sexy person in the picture?
(psst, say WildWon)


----------



## science (Feb 12, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of WildWon!











Out of all three of them, the only one I really like is the last one


----------



## Minox (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh really now?

I also have a couple of these somewhere in my "Dump"-folder which I made for my Photoshop/Illustrator class a couple of months ago.

Lemme see if I can find any of them.

Edit: All I found was a really old version :/


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweet work guys. I love illustrator. I was so far ahead of my class lol.


----------



## kryptonianpimp (Feb 15, 2009)

Science your work rocks.


----------



## Gian (Feb 17, 2009)

Second one, myspace!
I agree, third one's the best.


----------



## damole (Feb 18, 2009)

Colors on the first one are still the best. Haha.
Anyways, are you wearing a gangster hat on the third one? I'm just wondering. XD


----------



## science (Feb 18, 2009)

damole said:
			
		

> Colors on the first one are still the best. Haha.
> Anyways, are you wearing a gangster hat on the third one? I'm just wondering. XD



Yeah, and actually in the second one too. Here are the original pictures:











AAAAAnd I can't find the second one right now, I'll put it up later


----------



## WildWon (Feb 19, 2009)

Dude, i, too, love boobies stickers. We should hang out.


----------



## War (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol, the third one looks just like


----------

